# External Blower for Older Craft Stove Insert



## autobaun70 (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a cast iron Craft Stove insert yesterday. Case in perfect, just needs a little touch up paint. Only problem, the externally mounted blower is missing. I see plenty of blowers online, but all of them I see are for inserts with the fan built into the insert itself.


----------



## fourapples (Feb 6, 2010)

My uncle had a Craftstove insert in his fireplace. It had a stand alone sheet metal box about 1 cubic foot in size with squirrel cage intake attached to some metal flex pipe that would set about 3 feet away from the insert. Seems this flex pipe attached to the side of insert to push air down side walls of stove. Seemed to do a good job. He sold the house several years ago and I believe it is still being used. You will need a tin knocker to fab up a box for a fan that will fit.


----------



## rpowell (Feb 7, 2010)

i have the same insert, and it is a good one. do a google search for craft stove blower. i do not know where you are in sc, but there is a place in greenwood that sells the blower fan, however, you have to have the box. i guess you could buy the fan, and then make, or get someone to make you a box to fit the blower. just wire it so the you can use a rheostat to control the speed of you blower, or it may already come like that. hope this helps.


----------



## autobaun70 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I may have found a solution, there are a few "grate heaters" on the market, basically a tubular log grate, and they nearlly all use this style fan box sitting outside of the fireplace. I've got an email in to one of the retailers to find out if they can possibly just get the box w/ fan and flex without all of the other components. Worst case I'll see if I can't contact one of the manufacturers and source it as a replacement part. A bit closer anyway.


----------



## Sonic98 (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone know how this worked out? I'm starting to think there is something wrong with the blower on my craftstove


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,
There are places online that just sell the motors and fans that go on wood stoves. I bought one for a Regency stove and fabed up a metal box that fit onto my opening on the stove. They wanted something like 300 dollars for the one that fit from the stove company and I got the fan online for 120 and made the sheet metal box myself...put on a hi/low switch and was good to go !!!!



Henry and Wanda


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 20, 2010)

I would add that the blower motor should be rated for high heat applications or is class B rated.

Wiring in that motor that is not rated properlly could start on fire.


----------



## Smok3yp (Feb 1, 2015)

I know these posts are old but Did anyone ever find a replacement that would work for this stove?I found the $300 one that Henry and Wanda posted about but that's way out of my price range and I doubt I could make the box so replacement is basically my only option.


----------

